# How much sleep do you get?



## ConcernedOne (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't have kids yet, but my wife wants them eventually. I see potential happiness in having them, but one thing that worries me is the sleep. I work out regularly (I compete in MMA), work full time, and I need 7-9 hours of sleep every night. I can always take an off season from fighting/working out, but just how long does it take a baby to sleep through the night? I get pretty crazy if I go too long without working out, and I can't workout without unbroken sleep. I also get pretty crazy with continued broken sleep.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

. Actually, I am awake right now because I have a sick child at the moment. :rofl: He is 12!!

All kidding aside, after about 6 weeks of age all three of my babies slept through the night, for the most part. The funny thing is that my husband wouldn't have known this because I enjoyed those night time feedings so I never woke him up. I still don't unless we have an emergency on our hands. 

Maybe you will get lucky like my husband did, but if in doubt you should wait until you are wiling to make those sacrifices, and you are willing to put someone else first for the next 18 years of your life. That's not a joke either, but they are so very worth it.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

You just can't know what kind of kid you're going to have, so it's always good to prepare for the worst. My younger daughter didn't sleep through the night until she was 4. I'm the kind of person that also needs a lot of sleep, so it was torture for me. But, I'm a mother, and I was breastfeeding, so nighttime duties were mine. I also did all nighttime sick duty because I'm a stay at home mom and husband works. 

2 kids is it for me, though. I can't do this again. I'm glad I have them, and they are totally worth all the sleep deprivation. It was also my biggest fear about having kids. I realized, though, that I can survive on less sleep than I had thought.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Does your wife work? Chances are, even if she does, she'd take time off to provide primary care - at least for a few months.

My husband and I have an 8 month old and we both seem to get plenty of sleep... It was pretty fragmented when she was quite a bit younger, though. That was a little crazy, lol! She now sleeps through the night for the most part - usually she'll get up once, but now that she's teething it's a little more like 2 or sometimes 3 times a night...

Don't know how it is with older kids, though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 16 year old who you can't drag out of bed but I only need/get 4 - 5 hours sleep a night

She started to sleep through the night at about 5 months - depends on the kid

I was once advised that if you are chilled your kid will be chilled - that was true until I met my ex husband who was most definitely not


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Normally, I require 6-7 hours to be satisfied. But given going through a now 20-month separation and impending divorce, I get much less~ but that's largely my problem!

And my sleep pattern has been radically altered in that I'll sleep some 3-3-1/2 hours, get up then take an hour or more to fall back asleep.

Maybe after it's all over with, I'll finally get more of the uninterrupted sleep that I really need.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Having kids is a huge commitment, it's not just a matter of in a few months the kid will be sleeping thru the night. If you go into it thinking your life will be the same as it is now you are in for a rude awaking. 

You just don't know what may happen until you bring that baby home, but I'm going to say you have a slim chance of a guaranteed 7 to 9 hours of sleep the first few years, unless you have a saint for a wife, or maybe a live in nanny. You may be an MMA fighter but trust me when your wife is on hour 30 with no sleep because of sick kids and you won't get up because you need your nap time she will turn her rage on you and you will be tapping out in five seconds flat!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, priorities. It doesn't sound to me like you're ready to commit to having kids and all that entails, if you're worried about getting enough sleep so that you can continue your present lifestyle.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to think I needed 9 unbroken hours of sleep. I haven't slept longer than four at a stretch for nearly six years. 

I have two kids, neither of whom were great sleepers. My nearly six year old is usually fine now, unless she has a nightmare. My three year old is getting better, but still wakes at least once. 

If I'd had children that slept through at six weeks, I would have had five of them. As it is, two's enough. I do all the nighttime suff, unless both of them are sick, and I couldn't do this for another three years.

So yeah, if you aren't willing to risk your sleep, don't have children.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I have 3 kids. They all were sleeping 6-7 hours a night by 10-12 weeks.

But before you get too excited about that I should mention even after you get them sleeping through the night that doesn't automatically end your sleepless nights. My oldest for example went through a phase from age 2-3.5 where he did NOT sleep through the night. He was up 5-6 times a night and I had a full time job. It SUCKED!!

One more fact you should know. Any and all attempts to keep up your present lifestyle with kids will be an epic FAIL. Now once they get older you can get back to it but when they are young (under the age of about 6/7) forget it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I need about 6 solid hours of sleep. My kids aren't babies though they are young. I've been blessed with kids who sleep very well. They take themselves to bed and sleep for at least 8 hours straight! :smthumbup:

Some babies won't sleep through the night for a long time. I think even my good sleeping babies didn't sleep through the night until the 4th month or so. For the first three month you have to expect to get up a few times a night.


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

ConcernedOne said:


> I don't have kids yet, but my wife wants them eventually. I see potential happiness in having them, but one thing that worries me is the sleep. I work out regularly (I compete in MMA), work full time, and I need 7-9 hours of sleep every night. I can always take an off season from fighting/working out, but just how long does it take a baby to sleep through the night? I get pretty crazy if I go too long without working out, and I can't workout without unbroken sleep. I also get pretty crazy with continued broken sleep.


You just deal with it dude. No one can tell you how much sleep you'll get. Every kid is different. 

You might THINK you can't live without 7 hours of sleep, but I"ve got news for you - you can.

It's a temporary condition. They get older, they sleep more, they sleep less, life goes on.


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

How much long sleep we need normally ? i am sleeping partly 5-6 hour in night. is it enough or not?


----------

